# Major vs Ceado e37s



## Leoluo (Apr 21, 2017)

Maybe the question is a bit academic, but I was wondering if anyone had both previously, and had any preference, in particular on taste, which is what matters the most.

One thinks they should be very very similar...


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I had a Major before winning my E37s in the forum raffle. The E37s gets a lot more flavour out of the beans. The difference was pronounced. I can't isolate the variables of course and it may be simply that the E37s burrs were sharper. In terms of liveability it is a night and day difference. On demand is much better for home use and the Ceado is also very quiet, which makes early morning use possible without waking the whole house up.


----------



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Tewdric said:


> I had a Major before winning my E37s in the forum raffle. The E37s gets a lot more flavour out of the beans. The difference was pronounced. I can't isolate the variables of course and it may be simply that the E37s burrs were sharper. In terms of liveability it is a night and day difference. On demand is much better for home use and the Ceado is also very quiet, which makes early morning use possible without waking the whole house up.


Were is my mate jimbojohn55


----------



## G.F. (Dec 21, 2015)

I see no differences in taste but it I prefer major-e for many reasons.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I haven't had a major, only a Mazzer Mini but give me a Ceado all day long. Quiet, low retention, small, and you can remove the top burr to clean it without messing up the grind level unlike any Mazzer.


----------

